# getting rid of smell :(



## Ruthie (Jun 5, 2013)

Any advice on getting rid of urine smell from a raccoon living in our attic?  I see lots on the internet about getting rid of the critter but not the smell.  It went on for some time and I was blaming our poor puppies, even though they were doing nothing wrong.  (After all, what else could it be?)  Then one night we heard a fight up there and finally figured it out.  The urine smell is overpowering, and candles and sprays hardly even mask it.  HELP!!


----------



## lsg (Jun 5, 2013)

You might try a peroxide solution, or one with baking soda or vinegar.


----------



## mel z (Jun 5, 2013)

If lsg's suggestions don't work, do you have a pet supply store or a farming/tractor supply store near you? If so, give them a call. Tell them the problem. They usually have an enzyme spray that will remove urine odors. Sorry to hear about the smell, I know it is strong. Good luck with the removal!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'd try finding an enzyme spray and lots of it!  I used an enzyme spray and then followed up with a vinegar wash and baking soda to eliminate the smell of cat urine.  Seems to have worked.  Good luck!


----------



## Marc (Jun 5, 2013)

"A mixture of soap, hydrogen peroxide, and baking soda..." from the episode of Mythbusters, I tried it few times on various odors and works great.

The main problem is the material you are trying to clean, porous or non.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks all!  So far the critter has eluded the trap.    Once we catch it, we can start the clean-up!!


----------



## mel z (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you put some food in the trap? Here are some food suggestions, another one suggested oil fish, erm, no. Don't need that smell too, but they would LOVE it! Marshmallows get hits on any google of what food to put in racoon trap. Odd isn't it?

http://www.raccoonatticguide.com/bait.html


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 6, 2013)

The friend's BIL who is trapping for us has his "fool proof" trap bait.  I'm not sure what is in it besides honey.  But if it doesn't do the job soon some marshmallows sound good.  Then I can eat the rest.


----------



## lsg (Jun 6, 2013)

Try plain old dry dog food, that's what my grandson uses in live traps.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh Ruthie!  You poor thing!  Coons are so obnoxious!  I KNOW they like chicken (because ones around here have killed quite a few of mine over the years.  As soon as I let my guard down they get another one, or 3)  and I KNOW they like wet canned cat food.  I have been trying to catch the huge momma that keeps getting my chickens and the wet cat food had her in the trap within 1/2 an hour.  The only trick is just don't leave it in the can.  They just reach through and pull the can to the edge of the trap and eat it from outside by the handful.  Unfortunately this huge monster of a coon I am dealing with bent the door of my trap(quite a large trap too) and she got right out!!!  I am still trying to figure out a different way to trap this one, because its so big and strong.  Good Luck!!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 6, 2013)

As Mel z said an enzyme spray should get rid of the smell. My lab got sprayed by a skunk and then rolled on a quilt, washed the quilt four times and still smelled like skunk. sprayed the dry quilt and the smell was gone. This is what we used:
http://pets.odormute.com/Description/Description.htm 
I just bought it at the pet store. At least you know where the smell is coming from, but like you said you have to catch it. What a headache!


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 25, 2013)

Found another way to get rid of the smell--- move off and leave it!  Actually we have not done so yet, but we are working on it.  Our landlady is too busy with her new life to take care of her house, and we are not able.  DH is still recovering from surgery and he can not climb into the attic.  Caring for him and doing his chores after his surgery I tore a rotor cuff and I can not get up there.  I did climb up enough to stick my head through the trap door and throw out a whole box of moth balls.  That is how we finally got the raccoon out.  Then the house smelled like moth balls for a couple of weeks, but that's better than raccoon pee.  :-(  She still has done nothing.  And there are other repairs she has chosen to ignore that are getting worse and worse.  So we started looking for another place.  Found one for sale that we did not care for much at first but we are seeing the potential in it now.  It is not quite ready yet, but should be soon- right about the time school starts which is a nightmare!  :Kitten Love:  How can I put all the effort iinto training 4 year olds on how to be in school and have any energy left for packing and moving!??  But it will be worth it!  Anyone have a trailer and some strong youngsters we can borrow?


----------



## deb8907 (Jul 25, 2013)

We have had a huge raccoon problem.  One injured our pet cat.  Animal Control put out traps and dry cat food worked each time within one night.  Good luck!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 25, 2013)

There's an enzyme stuff called Nature's Miracle that works well for this sort of smell. It's made for that specifically. You can find it at pet supply stores and some Vet.'s have it too.


----------



## new12soap (Jul 25, 2013)

The best one I have ever found is at Walmart for $5, it's called Kids n Pets, I have cleaned up more odor-causing messes with that stuff than you want to hear about!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/kids-n-pets-10002/15724218


----------

